# 1965 Unimat



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2019)

... no, it is not the camera.




Unimat DB 200 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## Soocom1 (May 20, 2019)

Solid lathe. No tail stock end, but ok.   Tool holder looks good. As does the rail tubes.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 20, 2019)

Nevermind. i see it. 
In the background.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2019)

Passed on down by my machinist friend.
Actually we forgot to put the tail stock back on after we replaced the bearings ... I will have to get that from him later.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 20, 2019)

Going to turn pens and other assorted aquturaments?


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2019)

I do have an immediate need by setting this up as a drill press.
I could have used this to make a new film release knob for the Mamiya Six ... but too late, I convinced him to make it (possibly using this Unimat).


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 20, 2019)

Darn, I thought you found some cool old camera I never heard of! lol 

There is a uni something isn't there?? Some early/midcentury plastic/bakelite boxy something...


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2019)

Hmm, you are probably right ... Uni does sound like a prefix that a camera company would jump on.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 20, 2019)

Univex...?? gonna look it up. Enjoy your Unimat.


edit - Yep, made by Universal. I shouldn't have looked...


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Going to turn pens and other assorted aquturaments?


I just figured out I should make a couple of tommy bars for the chuck ... first assignment.


----------



## webestang64 (May 20, 2019)

Looks like fun! So much you can do with one of those.


----------



## tirediron (May 20, 2019)

Nice little unit.  Do you have the compound rest?


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2019)

Minolta introduced the Uniomat (with an "o") in 1960...


----------



## dxqcanada (May 21, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Nice little unit.  Do you have the compound rest?


Ahhhh, what?
It's been many years since I worked with a lathe ... I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2019)

The two axis sliding rest for the tool holder; a fairly rare Unimat accessory.  Most of the time you just got the single axis (lateral) rest.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 21, 2019)

personally, if you can find another reg. bed then machine out a compound from there.


----------



## CharlesDic (Sep 11, 2019)

IMO the SL instance shouldnt be level 150, will just add something else to do before the jump to 174/210, after you have done LE.
Put it between 150-210 so there is something else to do on the grind.


----------

